# Don't know what to do about the school trip...?



## Shellyboo (May 8, 2013)

Next Friday (the 17th) all of my year are going to Dublin (Which is in Ireland) for the day. We're leaving at 7:00am and coming home at 7:00pm... 12 hours. 50% of me is happy about it but the other 50% of me doesn't want to go and is worrying about it..

I used to have friends. I won't go into detail but I had four friends who I thought actually liked me but randomly stopped talking to me and left me out. And my ex-best friend stopped talking to me over summer and got a new best friends and she isn't the same person anymore.

I'm just focusing on the fact that when we have to go our groups of friends and I don't know who I'll go with. I have two or three people in mind that I want to ask to hang out with them that day, but I don't want to seem desperate and I'll feel like a tag along. :/

I'll feel like a retard if I just walk alone by myself while at the Zoo or shopping or whatever, because I'm the only one without friends in my year.. 

What should I do?! :afr


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

You said you have some people in mind to ask to hang out with, right? Just go ahead and ask! It can't do any harm, and I'm sure they'd be more than happy to have you in their group! You won't seem desperate at all - I've had to do the same thing before on school trips, and I always end up having a great time.

Also, I think it's great you're going to Dublin! That sounds like a really fun trip!  I'm headed to Ireland in a month, so if you see anything especially interesting in Dublin, let me know!


----------



## Shellyboo (May 8, 2013)

silentk said:


> You said you have some people in mind to ask to hang out with, right? Just go ahead and ask! It can't do any harm, and I'm sure they'd be more than happy to have you in their group! You won't seem desperate at all - I've had to do the same thing before on school trips, and I always end up having a great time.
> 
> Also, I think it's great you're going to Dublin! That sounds like a really fun trip!  I'm headed to Ireland in a month, so if you see anything especially interesting in Dublin, let me know!


Hi thank you  I just worry way too much that's all.. One of the girls that I want to ask is in one of my classes tomorrow so I'll ask her about it!

You're gonna love Dublin  It's going to be my third time being there, I actually went there a month ago for my P!nk Concert :3

Thanks again by the way


----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

dublin sounds fun 

try to pack no heavythings. if you pack food,only in plastic dispsable bags.

bring somthing to read or a crossword or somthing if you are made to go to a canteen or somthing, or wait at a place before the teachers come back. 

when i went on long day trips in my school (without other friends ) i just went off to explore some place ,not too far, but just to use up spare time.

try not to stay up late night before.


----------

